# Phoenix Suns Forum Highlights Thread



## Dissonance

Video of 06-07 Season.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Phoenix Suns 2006-2007 Season Highlights*














Best. Plays. Of. The. Year.


----------



## bircan

*Re: Phoenix Suns 2006-2007 Season Highlights*

:clap2: very nice highlights, good job, thanks!


----------



## nffl

*Re: Phoenix Suns 2006-2007 Season Highlights*

Josh Smith and Dirk got tea bagged. Man those were nasty. Anybody remember Matrix's dunk a few years back on that Pacer?


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Phoenix Suns 2006-2007 Season Highlights*



nffl said:


> Josh Smith and Dirk got tea bagged. Man those were nasty. Anybody remember Matrix's dunk a few years back on that Pacer?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Phoenix Suns 2006-2007 Season Highlights*

lol. He just ate some crotch.


----------



## ChadWick

*Re: Phoenix Suns 2006-2007 Season Highlights*



Dissonance19 said:


> lol. He just ate some crotch.



hahaha


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Phoenix Suns 2006-2007 Season Highlights*



Dissonance19 said:


> lol. He just ate some crotch.


That's what I call a SACK lunch! num num num num!


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Phoenix Suns 2006-2007 Season Highlights*








(My video) *"Phoenix Suns - It's My Life"*







*
"Phoenix Suns 06/07 Season"*


----------



## Seuss

*"Barbosa's Dagger vs Bulls"*


----------



## Seuss

*"Kevin smashes it over Eaton"*


----------



## Seuss

*"The Search for Pat Burke"*








*"Burke Interview"*


----------



## Seuss

*"Nash ties playoff assist record"*


----------



## Seuss

*"Suns vs Mavs Double OT Part 1"*






*"Suns vs Mavs Double OT Part 2"*






*"Suns vs Mavs Double OT Part 3"*






*"Suns vs Mavs Double OT Part 4"*






*"Suns vs Mavs Double OT Part 5"*


----------



## Seuss

*"Nash & Marion Crossfire Remix"*


----------



## Seuss

*
"Phx Suns 06/07"*


----------



## Seuss

*"KBlaze - Kevin Johnson"*


----------



## Seuss

*"Amare goes for 50"*


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Dr. Seuss said:


> *"Amare goes for 50"*


Everyone in the crowd was going nuts, that was by far the coolest thing that's happened at any of the games I've went to. 








Nice mix of some of Amare's more explosive moves from last season.


----------



## Kekai

Like burke, if i could be like burke, i wanna be i wanna be i wanna be like burke, hahaha barbosa is a character


----------



## Seuss

*"Amare for 3!"*







*"Sean Marks, aka Duncan Stopper, slams it on Yao"*


----------



## Seuss

*"Barbosa's Top 10"*


----------



## Seuss

*"Phx Gorilla Dance"*


----------



## Seuss

*"Jerry Colangelo enters Ring of Honor"*


----------



## Seuss

*
"Leandro Barbosa Mix"*


----------



## Seuss

*"Raja Bell Mix"*


----------



## Seuss

*"Nash Nike Commercial"*


----------



## MeirToTheWise

I kept hearing about that Nash commercial and never got to see it... Simply put, it's one of my favorite b-ball commercials now. Thaks for putting it up ^_^

Here's another good recent one:


----------



## Seuss

*
"Grant Hill PHX Mix"*


----------



## MeirToTheWise

I like the Hill mix and the song somehow fits it in a weird way, lol. Kinda awesome that it's all just from one month. Great find, Doc ^_^


----------



## Dissonance

lol, that TNT commercial with Amare and Nash was funny.


Nike ones remind me of this pic I found somewhere. I like the quote in the box up top lol.


----------



## MeirToTheWise

Haha, that picture is awesome ^_^ Aren't there a couple more funny quotes dealing with him? I'm sure there was, though that was is pretty good, haha.


----------



## Seuss

*"Steve Nash: Where You have Arrived Happens"*


----------



## Seuss

*"Amare Stoudemire takes off"*

Can't believe he actually was able to dunk that.


----------



## Dissonance

He's closer to the old Amare as he has ever been it seems. Getting that height and lift on his old dunks.


Also, funny, morons still think that's all he does. They must change the channel or look away when he hits his jumper quite a few times during a game.

Now if he only worked on his defense...


----------



## 604flat_line

Amare has a weak lower body compared to most NBA centers.. he really is an oversized SF in terms of body build.


----------



## Seuss

*"Shawn Marion Tribute"*

This makes me sad.....=(


----------



## Dissonance

*Shaq's first bucket as a Sun*


----------



## Seuss

That was sooooo awesome.


----------



## MeirToTheWise

Lol, it was. It made me jump out of my seat. I was like "OMG, Shaq just did a facial as his first Suns bucket!! Ahahaha!!" Lol ^_^


----------



## Seuss

*"Amare meet Joel. Joel meet Amare."*

Probably the best dunk I've seen from Amare since the 04/05 season.


----------



## MeirToTheWise

Yeah, that dunk was nasty, lol. He actually had another sweet dunk on Joel later on in the game on a fastbreak. I wonder if anyone else caught that


----------



## Seuss

*"RUN!"*


----------



## Seuss

*"Alley-Oop Poster"*


----------



## MeirToTheWise

Can anyone find any videos of where Nash bothers Craig Sager by taking his hankercheif and using it to either blow his nose or wipe the sweat off Amare's face? Lol ^_^


----------



## Dissonance

Forgot to add this before.

This is the very next game after SA; vs Memphis


----------



## Dissonance

MeirToTheWise said:


> Can anyone find any videos of where Nash bothers Craig Sager by taking his hankercheif and using it to either blow his nose or wipe the sweat off Amare's face? Lol ^_^


----------



## Dissonance

Nash's chipped tooth interview


----------



## MeirToTheWise

Yay!! Thx Diss ^_^


----------



## Seuss

*
"Shaq - Run from the Past"*


----------



## Dissonance

*Phoenix Suns Player Introduction Video w/Shaq*


----------



## MeirToTheWise

Lol @ Shaq's roar!


----------



## Seuss

wSAAUyBbE&hl=en



*
"Amare takes off over Nenad"*


----------



## Seuss

*"Shaq explains why he is The Big Cactus"*


----------



## Seuss

*
"Shaq doing a bad impression of Steve Nash"*


----------



## Dissonance

NIKE commercial. Nash is in it briefly, but still. It's funny when he puts on the glasses and says "xray vision."


----------



## Seuss

I don't get the new Nike commercials.......they have star players saying random things....


----------



## Seuss

*"Playoffs: Fear"*


----------



## Dissonance

Someone needs find video of the dunks Amare had two nights ago against Memphis. They may have been the most vicious dunks that I've ever seen from him.


----------



## Seuss

*"Amare on Darko"*

Was this one, Joe?


----------



## Seuss

*"Plays of March"*


----------



## Dissonance

Yep, that was one. The other, he threw up a shot and it bounced off, and jammed it with one hand. It was ridiculous.


----------



## Seuss

*"What's funny about Coach?"*

lol "Dammit James, shut up."


----------



## Kekai

Thought this dunk was pretty funny...right off the top of darkos head lmao








And this one of some of the highlights of Amare this season, its alright


----------



## Kekai

I was watching videos on youtube and I just had to post this old clip of Nash..cracks me up everytime


----------



## Seuss

*"PHX Plays of the Year"*


----------



## Seuss

*"Steve Nash: 60 Million Dollar Man"*


----------



## Seuss

*"Phoenix Suns - It's that time Again"*


----------



## Arclite

*Good god I love Steve Nash*

Series of commercials with vitamin water:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...t=Ald6iQFOM7Nz4v3MLIGpkeK8vLYF?urn=nba,118930


----------



## Sliccat

*Re: Good god I love Steve Nash*

lol, that second one is hilarious

When you think of MJ, you think of me!


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Good god I love Steve Nash*

LOL

"I'm just like you - except tens time better"


----------



## Basel

*Re: Good god I love Steve Nash*

As much as I hate Steve Nash at times, I've got to admit that he's a funny mother****er. I was actually laughing out loud watching his commercials. Great stuff. :laugh:


----------



## ChristopherJ

*Re: Good god I love Steve Nash*

Haha, awesome!




Basel57 said:


> As much as I hate Steve Nash at times, I've got to admit that he's a funny mother****er. I was actually laughing out loud watching his commercials. Great stuff. :laugh:


Even the Laker players don't hate Nash. You take the Laker rivalries too seriously. There's nothing personal about Nash to hate.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Good god I love Steve Nash*

lol these are classic. People already mentioned the 2 best lines out of em.


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Good god I love Steve Nash*

LOL!

The second video reminds me of zoolander.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Good god I love Steve Nash*



ChristopherJ said:


> Haha, awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Laker players don't hate Nash. You take the Laker rivalries too seriously. There's nothing personal about Nash to hate.


I don't literally hate him; only when he plays against the Lakers. :biggrin:

I don't "hate" any players as I've never met any of them, and none have ever done anything to me personally.


----------



## ChristopherJ

*Re: Good god I love Steve Nash*



Basel57 said:


> I don't literally hate him; only when he plays against the Lakers. :biggrin:
> 
> I don't "hate" any players as I've never met any of them, and none have ever done anything to me personally.


Oh okay, that's good to hear. eace:


----------



## MeirToTheWise

*Re: Good god I love Steve Nash*

Duuuuuuude, that was the beeeeeeest!!! HAHA ^_^


----------



## Jammin

*Re: Good god I love Steve Nash*

lmao when he does the worm in the last video, I laugh so hard hahahahahhahaha.


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Good god I love Steve Nash*



ChristopherJ said:


> Haha, awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Laker players don't hate Nash. You take the Laker rivalries too seriously. There's nothing personal about Nash to hate.


I've always liked Nash. Except when playing the Laker's of course.

I'm one of the few Laker fans that feel he deserved the MVP over Kobe those years.


----------



## Seuss

Well.......should we let this die with the other threads? That stupid switch-over the forum did for embedding youtube videos ruined the whole thread.


----------



## Dissonance

Nah, when I'm bored enough I'll go back and edit the codes.


----------



## Dissonance

All codes have been updated. Didn't realize how many we actually had posted. Not that would've deterred me from doing it. 



Remember, the code is [ youtube ] value [ / youtube] but together, not spaced, ya know


value = 4XjJ3-EnEO (just an example) It's the crazy code at the top of youtube link


----------



## Dissonance

*Kerr on the J-Rich Trade*







*J-Rich's introduction*







*Porter and J-Rich on last night's game*







More stuff can be found at www.youtube.com/user/PhoenixSunsVideos for anyone interested.


----------



## Kekai

Nice, thanks for updating all that stuff, must have took a while to do lol.


----------



## Seuss

Awesome, good job Joe


----------



## Kekai

*Re: Good god I love Steve Nash*

lmao just watched this for the first time, gotta say nash is a ****in character.


----------



## Dissonance

I merged the Steve Nash commercials thread into this one. Just to let everyone know. They're on the page before this since it went in order of when posted.


----------



## Dissonance

I'm bored so I thought I'd update this a little


*Suns draft Earl Clark*









*College highlights at Louisville *









No youtube videos of it and no way to embed it from here. But introduction press conference can be seen here  at Suns.com


----------



## Dissonance

*2009 Highlights of Amare Stoudemire*

(Thank God we didn't trade him for Biedrins and those garbage role players)









*Steve Nash at the NBA Finals on David Letterman * (this is funny)


----------



## Seuss

haha I hadn't seen that Nash/Letterman skit. Pretty funny. 

Nash actually has a career after basketball as an entertainer.


----------



## Seuss

*"Nash crosses Paul"*


----------



## Dissonance

Time to add some videos


Amare's swan song; *2010 posterization tour*


----------



## Dissonance

(continued)


----------



## Dissonance

*Dragic's 26 pt explosion on Spurs*


----------

